

How To Obtain Seed/Rounds To get Apps Out? - TableandBoard

Corp has three new app concepts to devel, Need Seed and/or venture cap  or partnership - located in Chicago (CHIVALLEY).Otherwise will donate to Universities for Entrepreneur Centers. @TableandBoard
======
chrisduesing
There are a number of resources in Chicago that might be able to help you, but
may I make a couple of suggestions?

1) When you ask for something, you need to be clear. Please use full sentences
and complete thoughts.

2) Give a brief overview of what the app concepts are and what the business
around them will be.

